# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Tetovare

## Coca-Cola

Kur jam regjistruar per here te pare ne forum ishte nje sofer tetovare nje sofer e ngrohte nje sofer mikpritse qe tani nuk egziston mirepo qe e shof se na mungon. 
Insprimi me i madh eshte tek tema Te hjekim shkronjen XH nga alfabeti shqip pas nuk ka vlere.

Ajde tani tetovare te mbrojme me cdo kusht dialektin tone.

Te gjithe ne mbrotje te XH-se  :Lulja3: 


Xhi boni forumista tetovare ?

----------


## Beran

Xhi a bo be ? Kush do ta heke shkronej XH?


Kerkoj perkhrahjen e Gostivarit.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Propozoj qe te gjithe te kjo teme te flasim ne dialekt.

Ka do xhi dun ta hekin ama ne se kina n'plan, xhi ka xhi ska ?

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Xhi a bo be ? Kush do ta heke shkronej XH?
> 
> 
> Kerkoj perkhrahjen e Gostivarit.


Kto te Gostivarit jane me Sulen a Sula eshte me Merchen a Merchja me Grujen a Gruja seshte me ne .

Rrofte XH-ja

----------


## Beran

Un per Xh-jen vras , se jom pi Xhepcishti , e hoc dekush Xh-jen , da ha Xhall.

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Un per Xh-jen vras , se jom pi Xhepcishti , e hoc dekush Xh-jen , da ha Xhall.


Ne perkrahje te Beranit, nuk e japim Xh-ne.

----------


## RaPSouL

Xh-ja jone aq sa urrehet po aq edhe e famshme eshte, sna merr kush nga dora deri sa ne nuk e leshuam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

*XH*i u boooooooooooooo , *XH*i kajn njerzit , _XH_i jan hutau ?

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Xh-ja jone aq sa urrehet po aq edhe e famshme eshte, sna merr kush nga dora deri sa ne nuk e leshuam


Xhi kone i mejr per poet.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Beran

Xhi s'ka n'ket dynjo tulifar fuqie , aman Xh-jen sun e zhduken Xha e xhall  :shkelje syri: 

Pa Xh nuk ka jetë!

----------


## Alienated

> Un per Xh-jen vras , se jom pi Xhepcishti , e hoc dekush Xh-jen , da ha Xhall.


XHit u bo? Dun ta hjekin XH-ne?!

XHishet de va sillovatim po na e hoqen XH. Si da thajrim HoXHen ne pa XH?! 

Xhi s'ka e?!

----------


## besa.a.best

Ja be rejni ju rahat se se hekin XH-en aj si ta hekin XH vu hupen kuptimi shuam sendeve qyteteve etj. Fjale te rastit :P.

----------


## Çaushi

*urime Per Temen !
Kam Kenqaesin Te U Pershendes Sofra Tetovare .....
Pershendes Per Mes Sofres Suaj Te Gjithe Miqt E Mij Tetovare ....rrofshi Jeni Te Mire!*

----------


## besa.a.best

> *urime Per Temen !
> Kam Kenqaesin Te U Pershendes Sofra Tetovare .....
> Pershendes Per Mes Sofres Suaj Te Gjithe Miqt E Mij Tetovare ....rrofshi Jeni Te Mire!*


FLM POASHTU EDHE JU MBETENI TE PERSHENDETUAR CDO TE MIRE

----------


## KUSi

XHi ka XHi ska ? XHi de bohet shtai da  heken XH-jen a nauk ?

----------


## bili99

Sofra  e   Tetoves     Ju  pershendet   nga  zemra   nje  kercovar...jeni   me   te  fortit  ne  mbrojtje   te   shkronjes "Xh"...meritoni  pershendetje   te   perzemert  nga  une Xhabiri...por   edhe    pergjithesisht  jeni   te  mire   aty   ku   duhet...
.Xhi   ka  te  re vellazen?


p.s.
Gjuha  e  shkruar  ketu   ne  kete  teme  eshte  -   gjuha   lokale  e  Tetoves   dhe   jo   dialekti  i   Tetoves  ...  dialektet   jane  Dy  dhe  gjuha  e unjesuar   Nje...  kurrse  lokalizmat  plot.....
me    dashamiresi   per   korrektesi  ne     terminologjine e gabuar  qe  ne   shumica    i  perdorim  si  Dialekti  i Kercoves,  Tetoves  ,Dibres,Gostivarit ,Kosoves,Laberise.. etj...jane  gjuhe  lokale- lokalizma,krahinarizma....Shpresoj nje  dite   te  perdorim  te gjithe  NJE  te   vetme..te Unjesuaren

edhe  njehere   ju  pershendes   .vllazerisht!...rrofshin  36   shkronjat   sigurisht   me  gjithe"XH" ne
me nderime,
bili99

----------


## WiGi

*quuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukshhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  


*

----------


## besa.a.best

> XHi ka XHi ska ? XHi de bohet shtai da  heken XH-jen a nauk ?


JO be cfar te hekmi xh-jen ajo reprezanton shqiptarin hahhahah

----------


## KUSi

> JO be cfar te hekmi xh-jen ajo reprezanton shqiptarin hahhahah


XHi nuk ngjon njeri haahahahah jaja kan mar iniciativ per ta hek XH-jen , a per ta hek ket kto trimat e Xhafos duhet niher te shkojn ne Manastir ene ta bojn ni alfabet pi sefte eheheheheh

----------


## besa.a.best

> XHi nuk ngjon njeri haahahahah jaja kan mar iniciativ per ta hek XH-jen , a per ta hek ket kto trimat e Xhafos duhet niher te shkojn ne Manastir ene ta bojn ni alfabet pi sefte eheheheheh


shum ide  e mire(katastrofejshen  :ngerdheshje: ) po xhi me bo se xhit nuk xhijsh sot ne ket bot. Mo xhi ka xhi ska , abe rej rahat se Amerika osht me ne  :ngerdheshje:  s'kimi xhi me bo ama hic s'duhet te sekiratemi per ket punen e Xh-jes se Xh-jen e kimi Xhaxhi Bosss hahhahahha

----------

